# Dutch Frog Day !



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Can any one help? I’m hoping some one can bring me some froglets back from the 42e International Frog day Dendrobatidae Nederland on the 19 April, if anyone can help I will be most grateful ! please private me if you can help.
.

Spanner.


----------



## 1210 (Dec 25, 2008)

Me too!!! second on that!!!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

spanner said:


> Can any one help? I’m hoping some one can bring me some froglets back from the 42e International Frog day Dendrobatidae Nederland on the 19 April, if anyone can help I will be most grateful ! please private me if you can help.
> .
> 
> Spanner.


Good luck with that mate, but unless you know the person going to the show many won't do it i'm afraid - just on the off chance one of the frogs etc dies on the way back (and it does happen), it just causes hassles etc. Sorry i can't be of more help, hopefully someone will be able to help you out.

Cheers 
Al


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

spanner said:


> Can any one help? I’m hoping some one can bring me some froglets back from the 42e International Frog day Dendrobatidae Nederland on the 19 April, if anyone can help I will be most grateful ! please private me if you can help.
> .
> 
> Spanner.


David, hasnt Richard Bould already volunteered to bring back stuff for people?, plus hes going to the meet to so you can collect them from there.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry David lol, just noticed the date of the original post.


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

We've had a winter since them John! you must have been in hibernation Eh ? :whistling2: 

spanner


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thought it was abit strange you were asking this, then thought maybe you'd missed Richards offer over on Dendroworld, then checked the date of the orginal post and realised Jason had dug this up from a year ago :lol2:


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Cheers John :lol2:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

:no1::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## leonh (Nov 19, 2008)

me also please as i really need to get hold of some dartfrog's please p.m me anyone who's going,thanks


----------



## Philsuma (Apr 24, 2010)

Did anyone hear about an arrest of someone selling frogs from the boot of their car in the parking lot?


----------



## leonh (Nov 19, 2008)

no i wasn't lucky enough to go,but i can only imagine the frog's were illegal import's..just a guess.


----------

